
Google Software Construction Toolkit Released - chaostheory
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2009/02/software-construction-toolkit-released.html
======
timf
Cool. Why isn't this something they integrate directly with SCons? Just credit
etc.?

~~~
babo
It's more high level than SCons, for example they generate Visual Studio
project files.

~~~
timf
Quoting from the SCons feature list:

" _Built-in support for Microsoft Visual Studio .NET and past Visual Studio
versions, including generation of .dsp, .dsw, .sln and .vcproj files._ "

Maybe this is just a documentation issue, but the mission seems the same as
SCons and I can't get any sense of the diff over SCons itself.

I can't get into the source code right now, but I guess that's the next step.

This person puts it in a more inflammatory way but maybe someone will respond
here:

[http://groups.google.com/group/swtoolkit/browse_thread/threa...](http://groups.google.com/group/swtoolkit/browse_thread/thread/4c394ea013c36da9)

------
ankhmoop
Ugh. It's not as if SCons is a particularly great build tool.

~~~
SirWart
Could you elaborate on its shortcomings?

